# Onkyo..problems?



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello to all:
Considering the Onkyo 809 or 709. Doing a lot of research on user reviews and finding some glum customers, especially with onkyo service. Finding problems with 709 HDMI boards needing replaced and a lot network and firmware problems, getting kind of discouraged as I have a seven year old Onkyo 702 which never had a hiccup. Any 709 or 809 users experiencing similar problems or am I over reading bad reviews, google search Onkyo X09 AVR problems and a ton of negative stuff comes up, ready to buy new receiver and was really considering the onkyo line as I said never had a problem. Don't really care for all the network capabilities except for firmware updates, need preouts and Aud. XT. Looking forward to replies.
Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> Hello to all:
> Considering the Onkyo 809 or 709. Doing a lot of research on user reviews and finding some glum customers, especially with onkyo service. Finding problems with 709 HDMI boards needing replaced and a lot network and firmware problems, getting kind of discouraged as I have a seven year old Onkyo 702 which never had a hiccup. Any 709 or 809 users experiencing similar problems or am I over reading bad reviews, google search Onkyo X09 AVR problems and a ton of negative stuff comes up, ready to buy new receiver and was really considering the onkyo line as I said never had a problem. Don't really care for all the network capabilities except for firmware updates, need preouts and Aud. XT. Looking forward to replies.
> Thanks.


Hello,
So far with the x09 Series, I have not read any HDMI Board issues. This Series is quite new, but initial reports are that they run a good bit cooler and the Professional Reviews that have trickled out are quite positive.

Might you be confusing the 709 and 809 with the 708 and 808? Some x08 Series have had issues, but the vast majority have not. Bear in mind, Onkyo is the number 1 selling Brand by a fairly large margin and as a corollary you will tend to read about more issues. I own a TX-NR3008 and could not be happier.

If that concerned about QC, Yamaha's Aventage Series is quite good, but does not use Audyssey. Rather, it uses Yamaha's proprietary YPAO. Denon 3311, 3312 on up offer MultEQ XT and Preamp Outputs and Marantz's SR6005 does as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> So far with the x09 Series, I have not read any HDMI Board issues. This Series is quite new, but initial reports are that they run a good bit cooler and the Professional Reviews that have trickled out are quite positive.
> 
> Might you be confusing the 709 and 809 with the 708 and 808? Some x08 Series have had issues, but the vast majority have not. Bear in mind, Onkyo is the number 1 selling Brand by a fairly large margin and as a corollary you will tend to read about more issues. I own a TX-NR3008 and could not be happier.
> ...


Hey Jack, I believe that is the problem, so many sold and naturally the isolated problems get highlighted as far as user reviews, as you said the pro reviews have been nothing short of stellar. Thanks for the input.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

i have the 809 and am very pleased. I wish a few things were done better, I think more clarification in the owner's manual and on the support website would go a long way. 
The newer receivers are quite complex and have numerous operations.

After initially doing any firmware update, I suggest following the Quick Start setup FIRST..before delving deeper into the owner's manual. If something does not function correctly in the QS menu at least you did not spend hours of swimming around in an owner's manual that I find sometimes ambiguous in explaining some terminology. And it could have been organized more effectively.

For those with CD copies of the owner's manual, I suggest spending the $10 for a hard copy, or download the free pdf copy to your tablet or Kindle, etc.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

htaddikt said:


> i have the 809 and am very pleased. I wish a few things were done better, I think more clarification in the owner's manual and on the support website would go a long way.
> The newer receivers are quite complex and have numerous operations.
> 
> After initially doing any firmware update, I suggest following the Quick Start setup FIRST..before delving deeper into the owner's manual. If something does not function correctly in the QS menu at least you did not spend hours of swimming around in an owner's manual that I find sometimes ambiguous in explaining some terminology. And it could have been organized more effectively.
> ...


Dale, thank you for the heads up on the 809, I'm waiting for it to get down to $699 and will purchase. I have the 702 still running strong but must admit I am somewhat intimidated with all the new features and setup options of the 809, the 702 was kind of plug and play, I'm using the MCH inputs to get the high resolution audio codecs from BD player, I believe it is still not HD audio compared to what the 809 can do with HDMI, I rather prefer the S/DPIF coaxial input even though it does not have the bandwidth to carry the new audio formats, I have very limited bass management using the players menu and MCH outs. I'm really interested in getting rid of all the cables and having 7.2 preouts and the XT the 809 offers, I am not to savvy when it comes to networking features, that's why I say I'm intimidated since I have not made a receiver purchase in seven years. I have decided to stay with Onkyo since my receiver has been trouble free for seven years. Thank you again for your input and tips on the owners manual.
Best regards, Jeff


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

It is a nice piece of gear, Jeff. I think you will enjoy it as well as enjoy learning about it. My motivation was similar to yours, and did end up pulling out a lot cables I did not need. 
I accumulated an embarrassing number of unused cables over the years. I wonder if there is a market for them? LOL


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

htaddikt said:


> It is a nice piece of gear, Jeff. I think you will enjoy it as well as enjoy learning about it. My motivation was similar to yours, and did end up pulling out a lot cables I did not need.
> I accumulated an embarrassing number of unused cables over the years. I wonder if there is a market for them? LOL


Thanks Dale, likewise I think I will enjoy learning and using all the features, I believe there is a company that sells surplus and used cables exclusively. Enjoyed the talk, I will let you know my impressions of the 809, take care my friend.
Best regards, Jeff


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

needspeed52 said:


> Thanks Dale, likewise I think I will enjoy learning and using all the features, I believe there is a company that sells surplus and used cables exclusively. Enjoyed the talk, I will let you know my impressions of the 809, take care my friend.
> Best regards, Jeff


I don't want to discourage anyone looking at this latest breed of Onkyos, but after some discussion on another forum I discovered a potential problem. On a positive note it is not something that can not be resolved.

I did not change my speakers or locations. Audyssey makes definitive changes to things like your crossover settings. You can tweak those afterwards, it will not affect the basic Audyssey setup.
But there does appear to be a bass-management problem. The last time I did Audyssey bass very low. I was tempted to just manually set the gain myself. Instead, I left it. 
I ran it again this morning and the bass was back. The entire soundstage was improved, very balanced and I don't want to touch anything now. Even my wife commented on the difference and this was from another room.
Now, it does seem to save everything. So you don't have to worry about losing bass when you power cycle it.
Let's hope not! I am just the messenger, but I can tell you I am not the only one who experienced this.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

htaddikt said:


> I don't want to discourage anyone looking at this latest breed of Onkyos, but after some discussion on another forum I discovered a potential problem. On a positive note it is not something that can not be resolved.
> 
> I did not change my speakers or locations. Audyssey makes definitive changes to things like your crossover settings. You can tweak those afterwards, it will not affect the basic Audyssey setup.
> But there does appear to be a bass-management problem. The last time I did Audyssey bass very low. I was tempted to just manually set the gain myself. Instead, I left it.
> ...


Dale, Thank you for this info, I too have read the 809 threads from another site and there are some other issues besides what you have encountered, some folks lost output from certain channels and had HDMI issues because of faulty components of which Onkyo was supposedly aware of but decided to let the run of units go and deal with the problems as they occured, this is unbelievable but there is some credibility to this accusation, the problems were intermmitent and not all units were defective, this is for the 709 as well. What do you mean by power cycle?
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

Just powering off and on. Jeff. Well we shall see. This may just be a quirk that Onkyo can resolve with a firmware change, etc. I understand some kinks in new models, but let's hope future ones are minor and fewer.
Stay tuned! The only consolation is this receiver sounds great now. Good enough that I should notice any drop off in performance quite readily.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

htaddikt said:


> Just powering off and on. Jeff. Well we shall see. This may just be a quirk that Onkyo can resolve with a firmware change, etc. I understand some kinks in new models, but let's hope future ones are minor and fewer.
> Stay tuned! The only consolation is this receiver sounds great now. Good enough that I should notice any drop off in performance quite readily.


Dale, thanks for the power cycle answer, I can not remember where but I read from a so called reputable source that exact statement " some kinks in the new models" especially the first runs, "but future production models 709 and 809 will be minor and fewer. So many units were being returned within the thirty day window and that's how Onkyo became aware of the consistency of the same defective components being involved with the two models, Onkyo determined that a massive recall of said units was not feasible and would deal with the faulty units by repair or replacement which would be much more cost effective and at this time the so called problem has been corrected and do not expect any future problems, like I said most were within the 30 day return option. Amazon had a two to three week period in which the 709 was not available on their site due to specific problems with the 709, I guess they had a tremendous return of the units and it would not sell them until the problem had been solved, they are now available. I really like Onkyo and like I said my unit has performed flawlessly for seven years but I am somewhat reluctant to purchase at this time, please keep me and others informed of your 809's performance.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Power Cycling and Input Cycling were caused by faulty IDE (Serial Cables) that affected a relatively small number of AVR's. However, with Onkyo being Number One in AVR Sales in the US, Europe and Australia, these issues are somewhat magnified.

All I can say is on our Forum, we have not come across many x08 Owners who have experienced this issue. Moreover, Onkyo is covering the Repair well for well after the Warranty and with proper communications will even ship Return Labels to the Service Centers.

It is amazing that a couple Dollar Part has caused this problem. While a small number, if it affects you, it does not matter how common it is. I will say that the AVR Market is quite fierce with HDMI adding a great deal of cost and complexity. Add in a great deal more Licensing Fees for Dolby, DTS, HDMI, Audyssey, THX, and others, it is amazing that prices have remained about the same. Unfortunately, Amplifier Sections taking a turn for the worse and moving Manufacture from Japan to far lower Labor Countries has been the solution to retain profitability. Sadly, while most AVR's are rated 100 Watts x 7, the number that even come close to this number are sadly few and far between.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

Thank you both for the perspective of the problems at hand. There seemed to be some confidence that these latest models have revised amp sections and run cooler and previous problems with regards to HDMI switching have been resolved.

At this point with regards to the unit I have, this bass management phenomena seems to be the only serious quirk I've noticed. I don't have sufficient familiarity with Audyssey to fully characterize the anomaly in such a way that even makes sense to me.

As long as this is the only anomaly I've observed at this point, I can't see the value of pushing for a new unit. Which I would have to do through Onkyo since I have registered the unit. As much as I hate to say it, I don't like the odds as far as getting another unit with the same or different problem.

Right now, everything is working fine, and I can appreciate the features of this receiver more every day. But I totally understand anyone not waiting to make a purchase until this latest line has achieved more maturity. I will certainly keep you posted.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

htaddikt said:


> Thank you both for the perspective of the problems at hand. There seemed to be some confidence that these latest models have revised amp sections and run cooler and previous problems with regards to HDMI switching have been resolved.
> 
> At this point with regards to the unit I have, this bass management phenomena seems to be the only serious quirk I've noticed. I don't have sufficient familiarity with Audyssey to fully characterize the anomaly in such a way that even makes sense to me.
> 
> ...



Dale, thank you my friend, I can understand your reluctance with the odds of getting another unit with the same or different problem. I really want this unit but I decided to hold off for the time being, as you say some users have experienced the exact problem of getting a replacement only to find out it had the same or different problem. As far as Onkyo is concerned they are making every effort to rectify these anamalies, its just customer service is far from stellar until you actually reach someone higher up in the food chain. Take care. Jeff


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

My 5508 goes into the repair shop tomorrow with symptoms consistent with complaints I am reading on other sites. It cycles through surround modes randomly but stops at cbl/sat, does not respond to remote commands, no volume and powers itself on. Todate I have done 2 factory resets but still have the problem. 
The next problem happened yesterday when I heard a loud pop from the right height channel after I turned it on and then no audio from that channel. I swapped speakers, preout cables, checked speaker cables and still no audio. The problem points back to the 5508. 

I bought this unit in March 2011 and is consistent with the timeframe in other sites with similar problems.
Onkyo sent the shipping label but I have decided to drive over to the service centre and have a chat with the service folks face to face. More to come.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dwight Angus said:


> My 5508 goes into the repair shop tomorrow with symptoms consistent with complaints I am reading on other sites. It cycles through surround modes randomly but stops at cbl/sat, does not respond to remote commands, no volume and powers itself on. Todate I have done 2 factory resets but still have the problem.
> The next problem happened yesterday when I heard a loud pop from the right height channel after I turned it on and then no audio from that channel. I swapped speakers, preout cables, checked speaker cables and still no audio. The problem points back to the 5508.
> 
> I bought this unit in March 2011 and is consistent with the timeframe in other sites with similar problems.
> Onkyo sent the shipping label but I have decided to drive over to the service centre and have a chat with the service folks face to face. More to come.


Dwight, thanks for your input, that is my feeling of purchasing a new Onkyo (809), the thirty day return window, seems your problems are consistent within the time frame you mentioned of other sites. I can get the NR-809 @ Newegg for $699 right now, but their thirty day return policy is relacement unit only, I guess if the unit has faults it will show up in the thirty day window, I'm not in the mood to play return tag with them. I think you going to the service center in person is a good thing, you may get a low down of what actually is happening from the horse's mouth. Please keep me and others informed of your findings, I would really appreciate that. Quick note: I am looking at the the Pioneer VSX-1121 and can get that in the next twenty four hours for $499 delivered. I have never owned a Pioneer receiver but it meets my requirements of having 7.1 preouts, HDMI and it seems from other sites to be problem free so far, and it weighs in @ a little over 30 lbs. and decent amps. If you or anyone else has experience with Pioneer receivers I would gladly appreciate any comments. Thanks again for your post, looking forward to hearing about ypour service center visit.
Jeff


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

To be perfectly candid, Jeff, I think Pioneer _overall_ has had fewer problems. The problems of any brand are certainly magnified as stated, on forums, understandably.
The big deal to me was the price-point of the Onkyo with the stated features and specs. I had my eye on a Pioneer Elite SC-35, discontinued, low prices, and very good performance.
My main issue was the inability to find one locally that was reasonably priced, and if you go online to grab one you can kiss tech support good-bye. Pioneer is very rigid in their policy about authorized purchases on their Elite line. And while you could get a 3rd party warranty, getting upgrades could prove much more difficult. Add to this, the SC-35 can not do firmware upgrades via the internet. Learning that I had concerns about future-proofing. All in all, I don't regret my final choice, but Pioneer is certainly a strong competitor. Just be aware of the rules in play, I guess. 

Dale


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

htaddikt said:


> To be perfectly candid, Jeff, I think Pioneer _overall_ has had fewer problems. The problems of any brand are certainly magnified as stated, on forums, understandably.
> The big deal to me was the price-point of the Onkyo with the stated features and specs. I had my eye on a Pioneer Elite SC-35, discontinued, low prices, and very good performance.
> My main issue was the inability to find one locally that was reasonably priced, and if you go online to grab one you can kiss tech support good-bye. Pioneer is very rigid in their policy about authorized purchases on their Elite line. And while you could get a 3rd party warranty, getting upgrades could prove much more difficult. Add to this, the SC-35 can not do firmware upgrades via the internet. Learning that I had concerns about future-proofing. All in all, I don't regret my final choice, but Pioneer is certainly a strong competitor. Just be aware of the rules in play, I guess.
> 
> Dale


Dale, thank you for being candid, I expected nothing less from you, I have a high regard as to what you have to say and value your opinion. I must say that no matter how many recievers I look at I can not purchase with the confidence I have with Onkyo, that being said I was just looking for someone or something to tell me otherwise, I have made up my mind and will purchase the Onkyo, I am letting a select disgruntled owners on other forums get to me, and as you say these isolated problems are magnified. As per price with stated specs and features, Onkyo is hard to beat, I just wish I could purchase the 809 locally and get the pricing of ID sites. Maybe I can go to Best Buy Magnolia store with print out of price from an ID retailer and see if they can match that price, again thank you my friend. I know JJ (Jack) also has high regards for Onkyo even if he only uses it as a pre/pro. I have had nothing but stellar performance from my seven year old Onkyo 702, that is enough for me to purchase the 809. Take care my friend, I really enjoy the conversations.
Jeff


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Jeff, my previous avr was the Pioneer VSX84TXSi. I used it for 6 years trouble free so yes I can certainly speak to their QC although not too knowledgeable about VSX-1121.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dwight Angus said:


> Jeff, my previous avr was the Pioneer VSX84TXSi. I used it for 6 years trouble free so yes I can certainly speak to their QC although not too knowledgeable about VSX-1121.


Dwight, that is exactly my concern QC, my brother gave me a vintage mint Pioneer receiver a few years ago, can't remember the model but it was seven or eight years old then, I gave it to my sister and still performing flawlessly to this day. I can not attest to their newer models but can say older pieces were built like tanks with strong amp sections and very reliable. Pioneer made the best HD flat panels and have an extensive loudspeaker line up, receivers can't be that bad. Thanks for the reply Dwight.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> Dwight, thanks for your input, that is my feeling of purchasing a new Onkyo (809), the thirty day return window, seems your problems are consistent within the time frame you mentioned of other sites. I can get the NR-809 @ Newegg for $699 right now, but their thirty day return policy is relacement unit only, I guess if the unit has faults it will show up in the thirty day window, I'm not in the mood to play return tag with them. I think you going to the service center in person is a good thing, you may get a low down of what actually is happening from the horse's mouth. Please keep me and others informed of your findings, I would really appreciate that. Quick note: I am looking at the the Pioneer VSX-1121 and can get that in the next twenty four hours for $499 delivered. I have never owned a Pioneer receiver but it meets my requirements of having 7.1 preouts, HDMI and it seems from other sites to be problem free so far, and it weighs in @ a little over 30 lbs. and decent amps. If you or anyone else has experience with Pioneer receivers I would gladly appreciate any comments. Thanks again for your post, looking forward to hearing about ypour service center visit.
> Jeff


Hello,
With the x09 Series, there have been no issues like what occurred with a small percentage of x08 Series. With the x08's, it is an IDE (Serial) Cable behind the issues with the Remote Control not being functional, cycling of inputs, etc...

While a small number, if it affects you, it matters not. It is depressing that a literally couple dollar Cable has caused so many problems. I am glad that Onkyo is covering this Repair regardless of Warranty or even if you are not the Original Owner.

After what happened with the x08 Series, Onkyo caught a great deal of flak. I have followed the x09 Series quite closely and I honestly do believe that they have turned a corner. If the issues are too much to keep folks from purchasing another Onkyo, the great thing is there are plenty of choices.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> With the x09 Series, there have been no issues like what occurred with a small percentage of x08 Series. With the x08's, it is an IDE (Serial) Cable behind the issues with the Remote Control not being functional, cycling of inputs, etc...
> 
> While a small number, if it affects you, it matters not. It is depressing that a literally couple dollar Cable has caused so many problems. I am glad that Onkyo is covering this Repair regardless of Warranty or even if you are not the Original Owner.
> ...



Jack, thanks for the reply, I honestly do not want to purchase anything else, I'm set on the 809 or 709, I have a couple of stereo amps I plan on using, am I giving much up going with the 709 versus the 809 in your opinion? Thanks my friend.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jeff,
To me the biggest advantage to the 809 is the addition to HQV Vida in tandem with Marvell Qdeo whereas the 709 uses only Qdeo. This is not a huge deal and Qdeo is quite good on its own. Otherwise, the 809 offers slightly more power, bigger chassis, etc.. 

I think the 709 offers all of the essentials for an excellent HT. This includes the ability to add outboard amplification down the road. In my estimation, all Models above it until you reach the 3009 (Audyssey XT32/SubEQ HT), all really are at the point of diminished returns. Some might think the 1009 offering 9.2 is a major deal, but I still do not find many Rooms where 9.2 can really be employed properly. That being said, if your room can accommodate 9.2, the 1009 is certainly worth thinking about.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Jeff,
> To me the biggest advantage to the 809 is the addition to HQV Vida in tandem with Marvell Qdeo whereas the 709 uses only Qdeo. This is not a huge deal and Qdeo is quite good on its own. Otherwise, the 809 offers slightly more power, bigger chassis, etc..
> 
> I think the 709 offers all of the essentials for an excellent HT. This includes the ability to add outboard amplification down the road. In my estimation, all Models above it until you reach the 3009 (Audyssey XT32/SubEQ HT), all really are at the point of diminished returns. Some might think the 1009 offering 9.2 is a major deal, but I still do not find many Rooms where 9.2 can really be employed properly. That being said, if your room can accommodate 9.2, the 1009 is certainly worth thinking about.
> ...



Jack, I have no plans on a 9.2 setup, at most a 6.2 configuration and I will be using outboard amplification, and the 702 does offer this. I may go with the 809 and use it's amplifiers and sell off my separate amps. Thanks my friend. $100 difference with the 809 and 709.
Jeff


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I dropped off my 5508 today at the repair shop and the service attendant was familiar with the IDE issue as he had preformed the repair several times without subsequent returns. He indicated the repair would be done by the end of the week. I already had a healthy level of skepticism on this topic but I am encouraged given the feedback that maybe Onkyo have now worked out the bugs in the repair process that will facilitate a quick turnaround. Stayed tuned more to come.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dwight Angus said:


> I dropped off my 5508 today at the repair shop and the service attendant was familiar with the IDE issue as he had preformed the repair several times without subsequent returns. He indicated the repair would be done by the end of the week. I already had a healthy level of skepticism on this topic but I am encouraged given the feedback that maybe Onkyo have now worked out the bugs in the repair process that will facilitate a quick turnaround. Stayed tuned more to come.


Hello,
I realize some other Forums really seem to try hard to make this issue worse than it actually is, but it really is a couple dollar Cable that is being replaced. I am not saying it is not a drag to have to send in your SSP for Service. However, the Repair should not take long. Especially as you are taking it to a local service center where you do not have to add on weeks for shipping.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi JJ
I decided to drive the ssp there myself for 2 reasons: 1) to get some face time with the repair folks so they and I could put a face to a name and to get a sense of their knowledge & experience on this issue. These guys seemed knowledgeable and provided me with some confidence that the repair will be done correctly. 2) to cut down on the turnaround time. 

I tend to agree that this issue maybe blown out of proportion but its beneficial reading the other threads to gain another perspective.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dwight Angus said:


> Hi JJ
> I decided to drive the ssp there myself for 2 reasons: 1) to get some face time with the repair folks so they and I could put a face to a name and to get a sense of their knowledge & experience on this issue. These guys seemed knowledgeable and provided me with some confidence that the repair will be done correctly. 2) to cut down on the turnaround time.
> 
> I tend to agree that this issue maybe blown out of proportion but its beneficial reading the other threads to gain another perspective.


Dwight,
I did the exact same thing when my TX-NR3007 needed repair. Unfortunately, the local Service Center turned out to be horrible. After hundreds of miles driving back and forth, I did end up getting a brand new TX-NR3008. However, the experience and almost 2 Months being without it were quite frustrating.

My issue had nothing to do with the IDE Cable. I had a bizarre HDMI issue where 2 Replacement Boards did not fix the issue. The end result was awesome as I now have 22 Months of Warranty remaining whereas had I gotten my 3007 back it would be already over (B-Stock 3007/A-Stock 3008)
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I picked up my Onkyo 5508 Preamp 2 days ago from the repair shop and so far it is working fine. They replaced the IDE serial cable and connectors. Fingers crossed.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dwight Angus said:


> I picked up my Onkyo 5508 Preamp 2 days ago from the repair shop and so far it is working fine. They replaced the IDE serial cable and connectors. Fingers crossed.


Dwight, glad to hear it was something so minor and yet make your listening pleasure so frustrating, I'm sure this problem is not unique to your preamp and may be a culprit to many other models of receivers also. Hope all goes well my friend. Was actually going there to service center encouraging and did you get the scoop on any other problems occuring with the 2011 models?
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jeff,
There have been no reports of major issues with the x09 Series. Also, once the IDE Cable has been replaced, it is unbelievably rare for it to occur again. Also, I really think the number of x08's affected is overblown.

I have pored through the Owners Threads of every x08 Model and the number of people experiencing the problem is not nearly as large as the Failure Thread at AVS would lead you to believe. As I own a 3008, I have followed these Threads especially closely and there are very few that have had the problem.

Moreover, if the issues were as bad as some Threads would lead you to believe, there would be a Class Action Lawsuit. With Sony's SXRD RPTV's there were multiple CAL's. If Attorneys who specialize in these Lawsuits found enough cases, they would have filed a CAL. It really is a shame a 2 Dollar Cable has caused so much trouble. I feel terrible for those affected by it.
All the same, I could not be happier with my 3008.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Jeff
The ide cable is a huge problem. Lots of angry customers. I purchased my preamp in March/011 which was within the timeframe the defective units were manufactured so this is not a unique problem. If I can get past say the next 3/4 weeks without any problems then I think its fixed for sure.

Facetime with the repair shop was a real benefit plus I was calling them twice a week for updates. They told me they had experience with this repair with several other customers so they knew what was required but did not volunteer any information on 2011 models. I hope this issue is now in the rear view mirror.

Cheers
Dwight


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dwight Angus said:


> Hi Jeff
> The ide cable is a huge problem. Lots of angry customers. I purchased my preamp in March/011 which was within the timeframe the defective units were manufactured so this is not a unique problem. If I can get past say the next 3/4 weeks without any problems then I think its fixed for sure.
> 
> Facetime with the repair shop was a real benefit plus I was calling them twice a week for updates. They told me they had experience with this repair with several other customers so they knew what was required but did not volunteer any information on 2011 models. I hope this issue is now in the rear view mirror.
> ...


Hello,
I have never tried to diminish just how frustrating it is for those affected. Rather, I just personally think fewer units are affected than some Threads make it out to be. Regardless, Onkyo will cover the repair for the forseeable future and the Repair Time seems to be getting quicker and quicker. I suppose what I am saying is that there are not a huge number of Members here who have had the IDE issue and the same goes for every Forum with the exception of AVS. Even there, the x08 Owners Threads are not chock full of people posting of having the issue. The Failure Thread is another story. I also think that some of it is stoked on by Onkyo bashers of which there are many.

This has been a huge black eye for Onkyo and I realize that many of those affected will never get another Onkyo. As for the x09 Series, I have followed them quite closely on Forums across the globe and no major issues have cropped up thus far. I also do think that Onkyo understands that if another issue like the IDE Cable would be catastrophic.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I remember when the 805 came out and all the reports of fires that were happening with it and the 875 however if you looked closely at all the threads talking about it no one could prove that it had ever happened to them or someone they knew. 
I agree that breakdowns are frustrating but it happens to every manufacturer not just Onkyo.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

My repair was handled very well. The repair shop had the unit for 9 calendar days (waiting for parts). They understood what needed to be done so compared to what I have read on other sites I have no complaints on how the repair was handled. Agree with Tony it still is very frustrating when it happens.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Jeff,
> There have been no reports of major issues with the x09 Series. Also, once the IDE Cable has been replaced, it is unbelievably rare for it to occur again. Also, I really think the number of x08's affected is overblown.
> 
> I have pored through the Owners Threads of every x08 Model and the number of people experiencing the problem is not nearly as large as the Failure Thread at AVS would lead you to believe. As I own a 3008, I have followed these Threads especially closely and there are very few that have had the problem.
> ...



Thanks Jack, it seems the isolated problems are where the most emphasis is put, I, like you have followed the AVS forums and can sense the Onkyo bashers, I'm also quilty of letting the negative feedback affect my buying decisions, I can not say enough about the quality of Onkyo products, I own them and will continue to use Onkyo products, I believe the price/performance ratio is hard to compete against with other manufacturers of receivers in the respective price class. Thanks my friend.
Jeff


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

I actually left Onkyo and went to Pioneer because of all the issues I had with there customer service and tech support. I found that not only wasn't I getting bang for my buck (my system never did gave me what it should have), but when my system went down they were not very helpful in trying to figure out the issue.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I hope and expect your SC-35 to be trouble free, but good luck with their Customer Service should you need it. As I own 3 of their BDP's, I have often called them. Often, the number was busy and took multiple times just to reach them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

I am preparing myself for that hair pulling experience that is sure to come. I should have said that I decided on Pioneer because of the Elite Receivers not because of anything I heard about there customer service. At the same time, I was sick of Onkyo poor assistance record with me and just wanted to get away from a few products that I had issues with.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

I had seriously considered the SC-35 especially at the attractive prices available online. The only real concerns I had were the warranty, since Pioneer will not honor online purchases of Elite components.This includes includes any support other than what is documented on their website. I also understand it does not include firmware updates, although I think the SC-35 can not be updated over ethernet in any case. It is possible to get nominally priced 3rd party warranties. If you were able to get a full warranty through purchase, then none of this should concern you.

Pioneer has a great rep for reliability overall, and they make some fine receivers. I hope it serves you well and can understand your frustration. Although, my Onkyo has served me very well for the time being, I hope that remains the case.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dwight Angus said:


> Hi Jeff
> The ide cable is a huge problem. Lots of angry customers. I purchased my preamp in March/011 which was within the timeframe the defective units were manufactured so this is not a unique problem. If I can get past say the next 3/4 weeks without any problems then I think its fixed for sure.
> 
> Facetime with the repair shop was a real benefit plus I was calling them twice a week for updates. They told me they had experience with this repair with several other customers so they knew what was required but did not volunteer any information on 2011 models. I hope this issue is now in the rear view mirror.
> ...


Thanks Dwight for the heads up, much appreciated.
Jeff


----------

